# Valtellina Extreme Brevet (345 km + 8998 m) with Mortirolo, Gavia, Stelvio, Foscagno, etc.



## gyorgyigabor (19 Aug 2014)

Hello !
I edited my first cycling video of my bicycle tour that I had this year (1828 km + 39441 m). THis video is about a hard cycling event, that I cycled by my touring bike: Valtellina Extreme Brevet. The stambecco level was 345 km long with 8998 m heightdiff with long ad steep ascents in the italian Alps, like Passo Mortirolo, Gavia, UMbrail Stelvio, Forcola di Livigno, Foscagno...
THis is a 12 min long trailer (with english texts in it), while I will edit a longer video about this event (about 35 minutes long):
Have pealesure with it ! 


Best regards, 
Gábor


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2014)

gyorgyigabor said:


> Hello !
> I edited my first cycling video of my bicycle tour that I had this year (1828 km + 39441 m). THis video is about a hard cycling event, that I cycled by my touring bike: Valtellina Extreme Brevet. The stambecco level was 345 km long with 8998 m heightdiff with long ad steep ascents in the italian Alps, like Passo Mortirolo, Gavia, UMbrail Stelvio, Forcola di Livigno, Foscagno...
> THis is a 12 min long trailer (with english texts in it), while I will edit a longer video about this event (about 35 minutes long):
> Have pealesure with it !
> ...



Amazing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## User169 (23 Aug 2014)

Inspiring stuff. Really enjoyed that, Gabor!


----------



## Demonclimber (1 Sep 2014)

Quite amazing - just did the Otztaler Radmarathon yesterday and I thought that was hard. Respect.


----------

